# Engl Fireball 100 vs Fireball 60



## sevenstringgod (Nov 24, 2009)

All in all, what do you guys think, is it really worth it to get the fireball 100 instead of the fireball 60?


----------



## zimbloth (Nov 24, 2009)

If you're going to get a Fireball at all, I do think its worth it. As a former FB60 owner, I enjoyed it but it was so very one dimensional and limited. I think the improvements on the 100w would make for an improved experience. I still think it will have that similar processed sound I'm not a big fan of these days, but I'd much rather have the 100W.


----------



## I_infect (Nov 24, 2009)

zimbloth said:


> If you're going to get a Fireball at all, I do think its worth it. As a former FB60 owner, I enjoyed it but it was so very one dimensional and limited. I think the improvements on the 100w would make for an improved experience. I still think it will have that similar processed sound I'm not a big fan of these days, but I'd much rather have the 100W.



Out of curiosity, what exactly are the differences besides wattage?


----------



## sevenstringgod (Nov 24, 2009)

What amp would you consider instead of a fireball? I play from dream theater and liquid tension experiment stuff, to protest the hero and more on the death metal side as well, and since it can do both nicely and it stills sounds great at bedroom levels, this is what I need. I'll use it at lower volumes mostly, but from time to time with a drummer and full band as well. Any ideas that could out do the fireball are welcome by the way. Thanks.


----------



## Sang-Drax (Nov 25, 2009)

I_infect said:


> Out of curiosity, what exactly are the differences besides wattage?



The new one has a mid boost, if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## asianaxeman (Jan 8, 2010)

The 100 is not worth the extra money in my opinion. It's extra features are midboost, separate gain for the clean channel which allows you to have a bit of a crunch if you want and built in noisegate. From samples on the net it seems that the new fb100 has an exaggerated midrange which I'm not a fan of but you can always adjust the EQ to whatever you want.

The fireball was designed as a simple plug in and play tone machine for pristine clean to brutal distortion which the 60 does fantastically. I use my 60 with a gate in the fx loop. It's basically an amp amazing for thrash where you need a clean passage followed by chugging rhythms exemplified by 'this was just your life' by metallica. Friggin awesome amp, I would highly recommend it. They've gone up in price big time, I'm so glad a traded my tsl100 for it about 18 months ago!!!


----------



## Sepultorture (Jan 8, 2010)

i've played the FB60 and it was definitely a good sounding amp, but i just found the 100's sound fit me better, that and in a band context it doesn't dissapear like i found with the 60.

i'll definitely be gunning for the 100


----------



## SPBY (Jan 8, 2010)

Yeah, i've heard that the 60 doesn't really cut through in live situations, the 100 apparently fixed that problem.


----------



## Larrikin666 (Jan 8, 2010)

I have a 100 arriving on Monday. I'll share my thoughts then.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jan 8, 2010)

Larrikin666 said:


> I have a 100 arriving on Monday. I'll share my thoughts then.



Please do!


----------



## Pewtershmit (Jan 8, 2010)

seperate gains for clean and lead is good. So if you crank the gain and have hot pickups you can actually get a clean sound when you switch to cleans.

and the mid boost is fantastic. Makes for alot more tonal possibilities.

honestly imo they should just discontinue the f60 and just make the f100 cheaper


----------



## poopyalligator (Jan 8, 2010)

I use a fireball 60 and I love mine. I havent played the 100 yet (i am really looking forward to it). I have never had the problem of it not cutting through, but I never use the amp for practice. If you are going to play it at shows you are going to mic it up anyway and it shouldnt be a problem. Although I dont like the shared gain knob for the both channels. Other than that it is a great amp and sounds amazing by my standards. It is the main amp that I use, and I own a 6505, and vht pittbull.


----------



## xxxyyy (Jan 8, 2010)

zimbloth said:


> If you're going to get a Fireball at all, I do think its worth it. As a former FB60 owner, I enjoyed it but it was so very one dimensional and limited. I think the improvements on the 100w would make for an improved experience. I still think it will have that similar processed sound I'm not a big fan of these days, but I'd much rather have the 100W.



Fast question, instead of opening a new thread...
What amp do you have now?
I'm trying to reproduce that Necrophagist sound on Epitaph... more or less, obviously.
Thanks!


----------



## Larrikin666 (Jan 8, 2010)

They like to use the Savage and SE for different things, so both have the capability to match certain tones on that album. You can probably get pretty close with the Fireball 100 though. If you decide to mimic the Onset album, then get an e860. That's the exact reason I picked one up for myself. Best way to get good Necro tone is good technique...which is probably why my Xiphos --> ENGL SE --> Vader rig doesn't sound exactly like Muhammed's.


----------



## xxxyyy (Jan 8, 2010)

Larrikin666 said:


> They like to use the Savage and SE for different things, so both have the capability to match certain tones on that album. You can probably get pretty close with the Fireball 100 though. If you decide to mimic the Onset album, then get an e860. That's the exact reason I picked one up for myself. Best way to get good Necro tone is good technique...which is probably why my Xiphos --> ENGL SE --> Vader rig doesn't sound exactly like Muhammed's.



The SE is bit too expensive... and honestly I don't need all that versatility.
Between all the ENGL amps what would you suggest for that Epitaph sound? 
Damn... I've listented to some samples of the Savage and indeed it sounds good... I was more oriented towards the Fireball and Powerballì, but because they all said they are brutal and evil, but I need control, fast attacks, very precise distortion, the Epitaph sound in the end.
The Onset sound is not really what I'm looking for...
Thanks!


----------



## LordOVchaoS (Jan 8, 2010)

Larrikin666 said:


> Best way to get good Necro tone is good technique...which is probably why my Xiphos --> ENGL SE --> Vader rig doesn't sound exactly like Muhammed's.



Doesn't that suck?  I was rockin the EXACT same rig up until a couple of weeks ago and I sure as hell didn't sound like Muhammed! Gah... I SO wish I had more time to practice! Instead I buy gear


----------



## Larrikin666 (Jan 8, 2010)

xxxyyy said:


> The SE is bit too expensive... and honestly I don't need all that versatility.
> Between all the ENGL amps what would you suggest for that Epitaph sound?
> Damn... I've listented to some samples of the Savage and indeed it sounds good... I was more oriented towards the Fireball and Powerballì, but because they all said they are brutal and evil, but I need control, fast attacks, very precise distortion, the Epitaph sound in the end.
> The Onset sound is not really what I'm looking for...
> Thanks!



Savage


----------



## Ror3h (Jan 8, 2010)

I think the extra gain for the clean channel could make or break this amp depending on how your taste in music goes. I've had mine for a good 3 years or so now, and when I got it I was playing modern metal on it (kinda thrashy/gojira like stuff), but now I prefer a lot less gain and play stuff like ISIS, and it just falls on its arse with only one gain control. Plus I think there is too much gain in the first place on the lead channel, I have NEVER used it above halfway.


----------



## fatcat88 (Mar 10, 2011)

poopyalligator said:


> I use a fireball 60 and I love mine. I havent played the 100 yet (i am really looking forward to it). I have never had the problem of it not cutting through, but I never use the amp for practice. If you are going to play it at shows you are going to mic it up anyway and it shouldnt be a problem. Although I dont like the shared gain knob for the both channels. Other than that it is a great amp and sounds amazing by my standards. It is the main amp that I use, and I own a 6505, and vht pittbull.


 

+1 
amp is tight as shit I love the FB 60watt


----------



## col (Mar 10, 2011)

asianaxeman said:


> ... They've gone up in price big time, I'm so glad a traded my tsl100 for it about 18 months ago!!!



They're still 990 euros on thomann?


----------



## TRENCHLORD (Mar 10, 2011)

More power the better at any volume.


----------



## BabUShka (Mar 10, 2011)

Fireball60 is GREAT and very brutal with very clear clean sound. 
But it does Extreme and Clean.. Thats it. Its great at what i does though.. 
The only thing i didnt like about my FB60 is that it is very scooped and a bit harsh with V30. 
Never managed to try it with different speakers, so I sold it. 
If the FB100 is less scooped and harsh, then I would say it's worth the money - cause they sound brutal and tight as shit.


----------



## orakle (May 20, 2011)

fireball 60 all the way, i can nail absolutely any imaginable tone along with my tc electronic g-sharp (lower end model but SO much better than the g major)

i can have the same exact tone as necro for leads or i can get it crazy djenty

for live, yeah its strugglin a bit, thats why i got an engl invader 150

but for praticing, studio/recording, i always use my fireball 60 

i like it cause its pretty much plug and play, it can be extremely versatile if you got a brain (just like my tc electronic g-sharp ;P)... you know, the less you process your tone... the better ;D


----------



## orakle (May 20, 2011)

BabUShka said:


> The only thing i didnt like about my FB60 is that it is very scooped and a bit harsh with V30.


 
what ?? are you actually serious ...

maybe you should point out your guitar woods/pickups/cabinet type before saying its very scooped and harsh sounding

in all honesty, the fireball is not scooped nor harsh with V30s, its more like very punchy with a lot of presence without being annoyingly compressed


----------



## BabUShka (May 21, 2011)

It's one of the punshies amps I've played. 
but when gigging live and band prantice, the sound just drowned. 
Turning it up at higher volumes, I just couldn't stand in front of it because of the harsh, fizzy kinda sound. Thats why I sold it. 
Too bad thought, cause it's a brutal amp. 

Played different guitars with different Gibson, EMG, Ibz pickups. 

Anyways, i bet the TS has found his amp


----------



## Campos84 (May 27, 2012)

I have a Fireball 60,i recorded, gigged and use it at band practice and it sound awesome,it does get lost in the mix a little at but i fixed the problem with an eq in the loop,as for the 100 i haven't tried, but been temping to get one lately


----------



## Runander (May 27, 2012)

While I do like my Engl Fireball 60 as a metal amp, I do want something more versatile and something more "open" so to speak.
It does need mid boosting in the loop and even with that, it sometimes disappear with our other guitarist (who atm uses a Peavey Valveking I think).

When I got it, I didn't need anything else and was extremely pleased with it


----------



## wakjob (May 27, 2012)

I'm gonna buy a FB60 someday...and mod the crap out of it!

mids miDS MIDS!!!

Then, I'll match it up with it's proper speaker and cab.


----------



## Wizard of Ozz (May 28, 2012)

FB100 is a totally different and all-around better amp than the FB60.


----------



## wlfers (May 28, 2012)

Nice 1 year necro bump


----------



## MF_Kitten (May 28, 2012)

yeah, i was reading this, saw LordsOvChaos, got excited because i thought he was back, and then i saw that it was two years ago


----------

